# anybody try the clomid from manpower?



## plifter198 (Mar 13, 2012)

how is it? g2g?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

I've not tried the clomid, but if you look around, you will see tons of positive reviews for MP.


----------



## Swoleisback (Mar 14, 2012)

I just got Some yesterday but it's for my pct. I've tried their t3,Clen,eca and ephedra and they were gtg o ya and caber. The only one I've heard bad things about Is their accutane


----------



## Swoleisback (Mar 14, 2012)

O and they do give credit or resend if your not happy


----------



## oufinny (Mar 14, 2012)

All I have tried is good so I assume the clomid will be too.


----------

